
Svbtle now open to the public - owenwil
https://svbtle.com/signup
======
eps
Isn't this like shooting themselves in the foot? Svbtle exclusivity was the
only differentiator, guaranteeing at least some quality of the content. Now
it's gone and so Svbtle turns from a notable content source to just another
blogging platform.

What am I missing?

~~~
tjarratt
This same comment, except replace "Svbtle" with "Facebook" back when they
opened up registrations for college students outside the Ivy League. It's not
too far off from the much ballyhooed Slashdot quote on the first ipod.

No wireless. Less space than a Nomad. Lame.
[http://slashdot.org/story/01/10/23/1816257/apple-releases-
ip...](http://slashdot.org/story/01/10/23/1816257/apple-releases-ipod)

~~~
abcd_f
What a brainfart of a comment. You are missing the point _completely_.

Facebook isn't a publishing platform. Apple didn't undermine its best feature
in existing product by introducing iPod.

~~~
argonaut
What an unnecessarily mean-spirited comment. Did you really need to say your
first sentence?

That being said, maybe you're missing the point. Maybe svbtle wants to be a
mainstream publishing platform and is just bootstrapping its initial user
culture by curating the users. Maybe not.

------
electic
I would say that Medium killed them. The problem with svbtle is that there was
absolutely zero hope for a long time to get in. If they made it exclusive but
there was some way to work your way in, I think they would have done fine but
it's too late now.

~~~
tjarratt
Not so sure it's this simple. The market is pretty large. Not everything needs
to be so black and white.

~~~
kirbyk
I agree. I think Dustin has a lot left to show.

~~~
cheesecarol
Who?

~~~
xnxn
Dustin Curtis ([http://dcvrt.is](http://dcvrt.is)), creator of Svbtle.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I don't know if you're just taking a stab at the name there, but at least
supply the real URL.

------
aabalkan
Too late, it's over. I don't want it anymore. I can get the exact same stuff
with minimalistic Jekyll/Pelican themes and Svbtle is not exclusive anymore.

~~~
triplesec
"Use my template, it's cool". I don't understand Medium either.

------
techsupporter
As of 11:58PM CST, that web page says:

"Want to be a part of the network? Awesome. But for now, we’re invite-only.
You can apply for an account below, and we’ll send an invitation when we’re
ready."

~~~
techsupporter
"twitter can't be blank"

Why not?

~~~
rukshn
so does the last name, for some reason last name can't be blank, do we have to
use our last names? it's not a must. why is it compulsory?

I don't know why it's not public to some people, i just signed up it was not
as cool as i expected

[http://ruky.svbtle.com/trying-my-thing-with-
svblte](http://ruky.svbtle.com/trying-my-thing-with-svblte)

~~~
hkmurakami
clearly, it's because they don't want royalty to join! ;)

(AFAIK, most royal families dont have last names)

~~~
gaius
They do, they just don't use them everyday. E.g. the Tudors were called the
Tudors because that was their surname. Current lot are the Windsors I think.

~~~
__chrismc
Yes they are. They changed their surname to Windsor after high anti-German
sentiment during WW1. [1]

Prior to that they were the Saxe-Coburg-Gotha's.[2]

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Windsor](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Windsor)
[2]: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Saxe-
Coburg_and_Gotha#...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Saxe-
Coburg_and_Gotha#United_Kingdom)

------
th0ma5
I wovld like to vse this or listen to Chvrches, but I gvess neither option is
set in stone.

~~~
antoinelyset
I wld prfr SBTRKT or MSTRKRFT.

------
Ryel
In a very sarcastic voice I would like to say how excited I am.

Moving on to the next story...

------
unicornporn
Oh, lucky me. Signup seems to have been disabled while I was filling out the
form (I was greeted with the form without Twitter handle forced etc). When I
pressed "Apply" or whatever it said, I got to a page that said "Sorry, but we
can't find that page.". Now mobile and desktop site redirects /signup to
/apply. What a mess.

------
w1ntermute
What's the point of this? Can't you just use Obtvse?

------
shalalala
It appeared to only be open for a few moments. It was then redirecting to
/apply. As of a few moments ago you could /signup again, but the accounts
beings created have issues.

Jeepers Creepers, boys! Get your act together.

~~~
Ryel
Probably a bad PR stunt. Not sure why they'd need that though; I'd rate their
competition Medium at best...

------
hkmurakami
I wonder how much of this is influenced by medium and the approach they've
taken.

------
notlisted
Groucho said it best... I refuse to join any club that would have me as a
member. That said, opening it up would be a mistake, ask A Small World, aka
the affluent circle jerkers. (Still miffed Paris Hilton never wrote me back).

------
jbrooksuk
Oh well. I was looking forward to it but now I've got Ghost and it does pretty
much everything I want it to.

------
bowerbird
i was never fooled by their "we're too good for you" stance, so i'm not even
slightly inclined to apply for access. ever.

one of the best things about the web is that nobody has to ask permission from
anyone else to make their speech free.

-bowerbird

~~~
rukshn
i don't think the internet is free. Everything has a price. For example if you
blog you've to pay for hosting, for a domain. Although $10 is nothing for for
some asian countries it's a big communt.

If you get it free still you can only do that until their money runs out like
what happened to tumblr or else they'll put ads like what yahoo is about to do
to tumblr. And wordpress ads that suck.

So the internet is not free as people think it is.

~~~
bowerbird
when i was talking about free speech, i was talking about "free" as in
"speech", not "free" as in "beer".

although, to be honest, i also know of no free beer.

-bowerbird

------
nycmattw
Somehow I got in without an invite. Lucky me?

~~~
unicornporn
Yes, because now it's broken.

------
geuis
"Open to the public" doesn't mean restricted signup, we'll choose at our
discretion.

------
anentropic
What is it?

